# 1913 House, turned 100 this year and has new owners



## Mr.Burns (Dec 22, 2012)

As previously mentioned, this project has been stalled out by the dogs. We live on the main road, and although there are some bushes and a very old, falling down, split rail fence, it's not enough. So as of yesterday, my dreams of a 6' privacy fence were shattered due to the setback being too far from what I want, so we have a permit approved for a 4' fence, should be enough and now I can fence in the entire yard, pretty much to the sidewalk in the front and the street on the side.

Advice requested - What pitfalls am I going to encounter when putting up the fence? I plan on using 4x4x6 for the posts, rent a digger and pour concrete around the posts. Debating putting up 2x4x8 as the rails and using the father in law's nailer to put the pickets up individually or buying sections premade. The permit says it needs to be 50% visible, so every other picket. 

Main question is, how difficult is it to brace the posts as they set in concrete? I have watched some youtube videos, so I'm pretty much a professional by now, but if you've read this whole post, I've made some pretty bad mistakes (see-doorknob :whistling2

Also, are there brands of concrete I should avoid, and does the chilly temperature affect how it will mix? 

Bonus project - 

When showering for work one fine morning, the shower rod fell. I am tired, late, and now the pressure rod won't cooperate with my soapy hands and wet tile. I can't tell you exactly what happened that morning, but the  piece of  shower rod is  dead now. 

Problem : Need a new shower rod before the wife gets home from works. 
Do I run to bed bath and beyond to get a $40 shower rod? No damn it, I'm a home owner and I want to fix my own problem.

Solution: PVC from home depot, about $4.30


















Once the fence is done, hopefully before the end of next weekend, we will get back to the kitchen. The spackling is pretty much done, just need to sand and paint, get the peninsula done, then sand and paint/stain the other cabinets and get the new hardware. Tile on the floor too, and probably take out the cabinet above the stove and use a stainless steel piece for the vent.

On the chopping block after the kitchen are the bathroom and creating a walk in closet in the bedroom. Stay tuned for 2-4 years for those to happen.

Chris


----------

